# Dolomite Alternative questions



## hmt321 (Jul 1, 2006)

I have completed the drying/wetting faze for 15lbs of MTS. I have added about 1 lb of dried and pulverized pottery clay (that should put it at around 7.5% of the MTS)

I have located Murat of Potash (A guy at a farm co-op gave me a zip lock bag full)

I am unable to find dolomite in my area (Mobile, AL)

I have some crushed coral, and Epsom salt.

The crushed coral is fairly fine, approximately the same size as cat litter.

*My question is how much Epsom Salt to use?*

Instructions say a light dusting of dolomite, i am not sure how this translates.

Thanks


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have used crushed coral mixed with Turface in a Lake Tanganyikan tank. Because it was a hard water tank, I used 50/50. This kept the GH and KH really stable, in spite of the fact that Turface removes KH. It did not do so in this blend. 

For a soft water aquarium, I would use a 'dusting' of coral sand on the floor of the tank before you add the soil. I would not even cover the bottom. Still able to see some glass under the coral sand. If I had to put a number on it hide about 50% of the glass. 

Then, when you need to disturb it there will not be much coming up to look bad, or to affect the water chemistry, but (hopefully) enough to help the soil microorganisms and plants.


----------



## kareen (Jan 18, 2013)

I have some Dolomite were are you located I can send you some


----------

